# Klingeln bei Maxtor Festplatte



## incsoft (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein externes Festplattengehäuse mit einer Maxtor-Festplatte. Diese habe ich zum Sichern von Dateien benutzt. Nun musste ich meinen PC neu installieren und habe alle wichtigen Daten auf die externe Festplatte überspielt. Nachdem ich Windows neu installiert hatte, habe ich die externe Festplatte angeschlossen, um die Daten rückzusichern. Beim Einschalten der externen Platte hat sich diese durch ein "Klingeln" bemerkbar gemacht und wird seither nicht mehr erkannt. Ich kann also nicht mehr auf meine vorher gesicherten Dateien zugreifen. Da sind aber sehr wichtige Dateien drauf. Daher meine Frage, was das Klingeln bedeutet und wie ich die Daten wieder lesbar machen kann?

Danke und MfG

incsoft


----------



## TanTe (21. Dezember 2004)

Das Klingeln bedeutet glaub ich dass deine HDD Defekt ist und du die Daten hoechstens noch gegen viele Euros von Spezialisten wiederhergestellt bekommst.
Sorry.


----------



## randomize (23. Dezember 2004)

So eine Art "Klingeln", bei mir wohl eher kläglich-weinerliches "Singen" hatte ich auch mal. Der PC lief und irgendjemand steckt den Staubsauger in eine Steckdose, daraufhin tut es irgendwo einen Knall und die Sicherung fliegt raus. Direkt beim nächsten Hochfahren erschien nur noch in fetter weißer DOS-Schrift... Naja, siehe unten. Da kommt doch Freude auf.
Immerhin hat der Vor-Ort-Service die getoastete HD anstandslos ausgetauscht...


----------

